# Anyone with some advice.....



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

My son has been wanting to get a parrot for a while now and as I am at home 80% of the day I said ok. I have never had a parrot before and have been doing lots of research with my son and we have found the bird we both want. I like parrots too.

Anyway, as neither of us have had a bird before I was wondering about maybe getting a smaller bird to start with like a budgie or something like that. We have chickens but they are alot different to having birds in the home. Do people think this would be a good idea??

Also, what do people think about having the small bird in my son's bedroom?? Is this a good or bad idea?? 

any advice would be great
thanks xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I think if your looking for a parrot your best starting off with a cockertiel, this is what we did and then after a few years got an African Grey. If you do get a cokertiel you would be best looking for a hand reared one because its easier to interact with, ours comes out and sit with you, has bath on a plate he will even go in the shower with my partner, i can clean the house right through with him sat on my shoulder he is excellent company. The only down said is the noise and dust so probly not a good idea for the bedroom even when covered our African Grey made LOTS AND LOTS of noise, our cockertiel isnt too bad he can make a racket when he wants tho


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

Parrots are totally different from small birds like budgies and need a lot of commitment over a long period of time but can be very rewarding. As mentioned before, Cockateils are a good starting point!
Good luck and keep us informed (with pictures)


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

-ange- said:


> My son has been wanting to get a parrot for a while now and as I am at home 80% of the day I said ok. I have never had a parrot before and have been doing lots of research with my son and we have found the bird we both want. I like parrots too.
> 
> Anyway, as neither of us have had a bird before I was wondering about maybe getting a smaller bird to start with like a budgie or something like that. We have chickens but they are alot different to having birds in the home. Do people think this would be a good idea??
> 
> ...


Hi there
i would recommend getting either a cockatiel, budgie or canary as they are all small birds and pretty easy to look after. Also they can tame well too so try and buy them from a hand reared breeder if you can.

i used to have my cockatiel in my bedroom but i bought a cockatiel guide book and it said in there not to have them in the bedroom due to the dust and mess they make as it can be bad for your chest and lungs.
So now we have our cockatiels in the dining area near the kitchen. This is where we spend most of our time when we are at home so its a good place for them.

Have you looked at any birds?
Hope this all helps,
Stacey xxx


----------



## eilidhsmum (Mar 4, 2008)

have you not thought about lovebirds? they are beautiful birds. they have to be bought in pairs though and cannot be mixed with other birds. they are not nearly so messy as cockatiels or parrots although they can be noisy and destructive around the house. 

granted they don't talk but are still very loving and friendly


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I had a pair of cockatiels, they are lovely pets, love birds can be very noisy when they screech. Male cockatiels have yellow cheeks, altho if young look for a bird that is singing a beautiful happy song their colour will develope in time, males sing females usually just chirp.


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

I would have to totally agree with a cockateil being a good starter bird.  Parrots are great, but you really should try your hand at something a bit eaiser to start with. They don't require a large cage, like a parrot. A handraised teil is wonderful companionship. Males can talk, but it is not one of their big points, and you really have to work with them.

As far as one bird or another not spreading seeds all over. Sorry, they all do it. Birds are messy no matter how you look at it.


----------

